# Andreas Gerlich seine neue Single



## Vartez (17. Februar 2010)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Hallo...
Liebe Comm.

heute möchte ich "Andreas Gerlich"
Vorstellen !
Er trat bei DsDs 2010 auf !
Wie findet ihr den ?
[Seine Single ist jetzt auf dem Markt] !

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Angefangen hat alles hier :

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=J0Hzv-0JmfQ[/youtube]​--------------------------------------------------------------------
Dann trat er in der Mottoshow 
als "Die 10 schrägsten Carstingsbewerbern von DSDS "
mit dem ersten Platz [Platz Nr.1] nochmal auf 
[Zudem kündigte er seinen neue Single ann ]

[Video muss ich noch suchen ]

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Und nun hier ist sie :
-->Die neue Single von Andreas Gerlich steht ab jetzt auf dem Markt

Der Titel heißt: Alfi Hardcor -Härter,Schneller,Andi

Single:[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]​---------------------------------------------------------------------
Würdet ihr euch die Single kaufen/herunterladen ?*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Text stammt aus einem anderen Forum, wollte es euch aber nicht vorenthalten^^*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Btw thx an .Bart für den Beitrag^^*[/font]


----------



## Ykon (17. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man sowas Musik oder Entertainment nennen darf, jedenfalls würds wohl hier besser reinpassen. :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Lad ich mir sofort runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Breakyou (17. Februar 2010)

ich finds total..behämmert.
mich nerven schon meine Mitschüler indem die die ganze Zeit "Alfi hardcore" schreien..
das muss echt nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (17. Februar 2010)

ICh kenns nur ausm Sporunterricht ^^
Immer wenn wir n spiel spielen alla Fußball dann schreien immer alle beim Tor "WiCKED" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim erstenmal lag der Lehrer fast aufm Boden, son schreck hat der bekomme ^^


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

finde sowas einfach peinlich genauso wie Menderes der macht sich auch nur noch lächerlich und wundert sich warum ihn keiner ernst nimmt.


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2010)

Wie gut dass wir ein musik tv und kino Forum haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder geht es einfach nur darum noch etwas Häme über dem typen auszuschütten?


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. Februar 2010)

Es gibt echt Musik die die Welt nicht braucht und auf die eigentlich auch niemand gewartet hat (...nichtmal der gemeine Ballermannurlauber mir ´ner Kiste Schnaps im Blut). Nicht selten hat das hierzulande irgendwas mir (RTL)Castingshows zu tun, mit deren Gewinnern, Verlierern oder manchmal auch deren „Opfern" die sich im Lauf der Show irgendwann lächerlich machen (oder gemacht werden) und zum Dank ihre 5 Minuten Ruhm kriegen... incl. eines musikalischen Auswurfes wie diesen. Naja, wem´s gefällt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morvkeem (17. Februar 2010)

OH Mein Gott, so was darf in Deutschland frei herumlaufen ?

Und dann nocht alles von anderen Künstlern geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Ich sag ja immer, man muss heute nur noch eine an der Birne haben und schon bist du ein ''Promi'' so schön wie ich es immer lese: ''Promi Dinner'', da sitzen Leute die habe ich noch nie gehsehen.


----------



## Deanne (17. Februar 2010)

Darf eigentlich jeder Vollpfosten heutzutage eine Single veröffentlichen? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich den Typen noch nie gesehen habe.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Februar 2010)

*verschieb*

Kann man mir noch kurz den Sinn des Threads erklären? Ich seh da bisher nur die "lol guck mal wie komisch der typ ist!"-Richtung.


----------



## marion9394 (18. Februar 2010)

aja der unterhält einen zumindest... vielleicht wird das der renner aufm ballermann oder so! Mag diese Sendungen zwar nicht - finde das ist Fleischbeschau - aber zumindestens musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sicherlich wird das berühmter als der kram der zum schluss bei dsds rauskommt ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kann man mir noch kurz den Sinn des Threads erklären? Ich seh da bisher nur die "lol guck mal wie komisch der typ ist!"-Richtung.




<3 lichen glühstrumpf sie haben den sinn des threads erkannt

hört sich grauenhaft an meiner meinung nach wieder einer dieser künstler die gar nicht schnell genug in der versenkung verschwinden können :/

aber am ballermann kommt das mit sicherheit gut da muss ich marion zustimmen


----------



## Sascha_BO (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> [...] hört sich grauenhaft an meiner meinung nach wieder einer dieser künstler die gar nicht schnell genug in der versenkung verschwinden können :/ [...]


Ob "Künstler" wirklich die richtige Bezeichnung für sowas ist?
Da macht sich so ein Honk bei RTL wieder zum Deppen und weil Deppen andere Deppen anziehen krallt sich den irgendein Schnellschuß-Musikproduzent (oder hat RTL vielleicht schon eine eigene Abteilung dafür?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), legt unter sein talentfreies Gestammel ein bißchen 08/15-Bumbum, bewirbt den Mist in der Sendung die Deppen hervorbringt, fördert, ausnimmt und anzieht wie Sch.... Licht die Fliegen und die nächsten 5 Jahre wird man *Wicked" regelmäßig in RTLs "Die 10 lustigsten, dümmsten, bewegendsten, lächerlichsten, hirnlosesten, talentfreiesten, muffigsten.... DSDS-Momente" wiederfinden. 

Gibts ähnlich unmusikalische Casting-Verlierer-Musikauswüchse eigentlich auch in anderen Ländern oder ist das so´ne typische RTL-Kiste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. Februar 2010)

Wenigstens hat er nicht den Bohlen hinter sich. Wenns ihm Spaß macht, soll er halt paar CDs verkaufen und ein paar Wochen in irgendwelchen Clubs rumhampeln, bevor er wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Gibts ähnlich unmusikalische Casting-Verlierer-Musikauswüchse eigentlich auch in anderen
> Ländern oder ist das so´ne typische RTL-Kiste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das nennt man bei denen "The X Factor" und "American Idol".


----------



## Sascha_BO (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das nennt man bei denen "The X Factor" und "American Idol".


Den Talentsuchern bei "X-Factor" (soll dieses Jahr angeblich auch nach Dt. kommen) bzw "American Idol" unterstelle ich aber mal, daß die ein Talent erkennen und auch wissen wie man eins entsprechend fördern sollte um es international durchzubringen. 
Da sie passenderdings gerade im Radio lief, nimm z.B. Leona Lewis... man muß sie nicht mögen, aber die hat in einem Nippel mehr Talent als alle DSDS Endrundenkandidaten aller dt. Staffeln zusammen... was nu nicht unbedingt für UNSERE Kandidaten spricht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meinte eher, ob z.B. in unseren Nachbarländern auch so "Nietenkandidaten" nachträglich verheizt werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ob "Künstler" wirklich die richtige Bezeichnung für sowas ist?
> Da macht sich so ein Honk bei RTL wieder zum Deppen und weil Deppen andere Deppen anziehen krallt sich den irgendein Schnellschuß-Musikproduzent (oder hat RTL vielleicht schon eine eigene Abteilung dafür?
> 
> 
> ...


ich wollts nicht so krass schreiben weil ich sonst noch aufn deckel krieg aber danke exakt das hab ich mir dabei gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: Hmm die nippel von leona lewis :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Den Talentsuchern bei "X-Factor" (soll dieses Jahr angeblich auch nach Dt. kommen) bzw "American Idol" unterstelle ich aber mal, daß die ein Talent erkennen und auch wissen wie man eins entsprechend fördern sollte um es international durchzubringen.
> Da sie passenderdings gerade im Radio lief, nimm z.B. Leona Lewis... man muß sie nicht mögen, aber die hat in einem Nippel mehr Talent als alle DSDS Endrundenkandidaten aller dt. Staffeln zusammen... was nu nicht unbedingt für UNSERE Kandidaten spricht.
> 
> 
> ...



Was bringts denen zu gewinnen? Die machen dann mal 1 Hit und dann sind sie wieder ganz unten. Die Deppen, wie der Andy, bleiben wohl mind. genausolang in Erinnerung. Und sie mussten sich nicht wirklich so anstrengen wie unsere "Talente".
Die One Hit Wonder Popgören werden, nachdem ihr Ruhm abgeflacht ist, eingeschmolzen und daraus wird die nächste gemacht.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

quatsch die lassen sich von irgend wem v**eln und werden als B promis ans Promi dinner verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

edit: -.- gnaaaa


----------



## Shaxul (19. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Oder geht es einfach nur darum noch etwas Häme über dem typen auszuschütten?



Das Gefühl hab' ich irgendwie auch. 2 youtube-Videos kann man eigtl. auch in den entsprechenden "Eure youtube Lieblinge"-Thread posten.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Februar 2010)

Gut. Thread erledigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

